# super red pics



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i want to start this thread so i can get a taste of the super color on these new reds......... thanks everyone...........


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

My smallest one








You can see their coloring pretty well in this pic, the super reds are the second and fourth fish from the left. 








My 2 super reds hanging out with one of my piraya. This pic doesnt do them justice, but you can at least see their coloring compared to a piraya.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nice fish nycvr...................... does anyone have any pictures of 3" or smaller super reds????????????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattais19 had some sweet pics! I need to get batteries for my digi to take pics of mine!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

been thinking bout getting me a shoal of around 10 super reds. But I think I will sell some of my p's I have now, and maybe get more than 10. Great pics man.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your tank is the $hit!!







the super reds are very cool. do they keep their color for the duration of their years or are they going to lose that like normal reds around like 6" or so?

Joe


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

I'm sure nobody really knows that question yet Genin.They have only recently been imported.The largest I;ve seen for sale has been 5 inches.Maybe some of the new super red owners can fill us in at this time next year.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I thought I heard from one person that they eventually fade. I think it was George but I'm not sure. It would be a shame. They really are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

nycvr6, mice tank and reds. In the third pic, what type of plant are the reds over. I like it, can you tell us about it?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

nycvr6, whered you get those at? George?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics i wish i could get a red that colour
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I thought I heard from one person that they eventually fade. I think it was George but I'm not sure. It would be a shame. They really are gorgeous.










i hope not my 3 a super dooper red right now








it would suck to see that fade away


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i wana see more







..... i know there are more ppl who got them... come on. some close ups









oh yeah also does neones have any spots on them?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My P used to be one. but he aint anymore








age i guess. not shure. but for some time he was real bright. shure is bright red on his belly but not as much anymore








but then he is older and he has gotten more robust and adult P like colors








Thi pic was taken last year i seem to recall.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Here is pics of my supers I just got. They range from 1.5" - 2"


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i'd like to see a huge super red! That would be sweet and answer a lot of questions!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those super reds are bad ass...i want some


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

IT WASN'T ME !!! I have not had any long enough to watch them, but I have heard NO reports of them fading.

george


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would suspect they have the same color holding properties of a piraya.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice setup! i like that tank

mine looks like those but are regular reds

how do you tell a washed-out super red to a regular red?

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/jino/myfish/ <--check them out (sorry bout the big ass goldfish)


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Just a guess, but was that a picture of a red on predatory fish main page about a year ago? It was in the top right hand corner, and the fish was hanging vertically upside down. It was solid red from the mid section down, and looked to be around 9-10 inches.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

thats what i'm talking about, i asked that somebody pull that picture up but nobody could find it


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> IT WASN'T ME !!! I have not had any long enough to watch them, but I have heard NO reports of them fading.
> 
> george


 Ok George.









I did hear it from someone though... I know I did dammit.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn nice tank and fish..yeah would suck if they color fades as they grow ...


----------



## samurai (Jul 7, 2003)

*My digital camera sucks so I hope these pics come out ok. Here's a pic of all 10 super reds 1.5-2 inch long hangin' tight and chillin' on a Sunday afternoon. *










*Here they are staring at you, watching you watching them.*










*And here is a side shot which shows their coloring. Keep in mind that my camera is only 1.3 mega pix so it stinks. This pic could have been a nice one but its blurry........UGH! However, it should give you an idea of their coloring. *










*A final pic, looks like they are in the military all lined up. Pic doesn't do their coloring any justice. They are much more colorful in person.*


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have seen Samurai's super reds and I gotta say they are beauties!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i am definently going to get some super reds


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

here's my super red at 2.5inches. he's 3" but im bout to give him away to a guy who is giving me a gold spilo for free. they probably lose their color like other rbps because they are no longer in their natural environment and age


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. I weas supposed ot have SRBs, but they came in dead. Plus I know you guys dont wanna see dead pics of SRBs. BUt as soon as Ash sends me new ones, I will post!!!

IMO: Even though my SRBs are dead and frozen.. Im amazed that they still hold their stunning color!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

phensway said:


> nice fish nycvr...................... does anyone have any pictures of 3" or smaller super reds????????????


Here are mine..


----------

